# ماذا يفطر الموظف في مختلف العالم



## rania79 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## اليعازر (7 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل ويستاهل التقييم ، بس عندي سؤال:






هذا الموظف ..كيف سيذهب الى العمل بعد هالفطار:t19:



.


----------



## rania79 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

تقصد ع الويسكى؟
لالالالالالالالالا دة مياة سقعة مخك مش يروح لبعيد
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى اخى ع التقيم والمررو


----------



## scream man (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع جميل*
* اخلي فطار*
* فطار الفرنسي*
* .................*
* شكرا" لك*
*__________________________________*
*__________________________________*
​


----------



## scream man (7 نوفمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> *موضوع جميل*
> * احلي فطار*
> * فطار الفرنسي*
> * .................*
> ...


*اسف علي (اخلي)
*​


----------



## rania79 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

لا المصرى يكسب بقة
هههههههههههههههههه
نورتنى


----------



## Servant Of Christ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع طريف - شكرا لك


----------



## rania79 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

ميرسى ليك
نورتنى


----------



## Rosetta (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*وين الفطور الأردني يا رانيا هيك منزعل من بعض 
يعني أفهم من هيك إنه الموظف الأردني ما بيفطر ههههههههه
مرسي للموضوع الحلو يا قمر  *


----------



## rania79 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه ايون لانة عامل دايت بقة
نورتنى سكرتى


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

>




*
موضوع راائع جداا شكرااا*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*



*

*هوووووووو ده الفطار ولا بلاش*
*الواحد يتنح بعده بتاع أسبوع كده:t19:*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*هو ده فطار موضوف ولا مصلحه كامله ؟
وبعدين هو لسه في حد بيفطر الصبح ؟
*​


----------



## tonyturboman (7 نوفمبر 2011)

ودى النتيجة
















 
شكرا لك


----------



## staregypt (7 نوفمبر 2011)

فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين فطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار ستار ايجيب
:t7::nunu0000::nunu0000::36_1_6::36_1_6::crying::crying:
يلا معلش خيرها فى غيرها
:thnk0001:
شكرا على الموضوع اللى يجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع


----------



## rania79 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> موضوع راائع جداا شكرااا*​



طب اتفضل الفطور معنا يا استازنا
ههههههههه
نورتنى جدا


----------



## rania79 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه اها مش مهم التناحة المهم نشبع
:new6:
نورتنى مرمر


----------



## rania79 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين فطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار ستار ايجيب
> :t7::nunu0000::nunu0000::36_1_6::36_1_6::crying::crying:
> يلا معلش خيرها فى غيرها
> :thnk0001:
> شكرا على الموضوع اللى يجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع



ههههههههههههههه خدى اى فطار من اللى فوق ياقمرة
والحساب عندى:bud:


----------



## rania79 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *هو ده فطار موضوف ولا مصلحه كامله ؟
> وبعدين هو لسه في حد بيفطر الصبح ؟
> *​


اة ف ناس لسة طبيعية ويتفطر:t19:
ههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتنى عياد


----------



## rania79 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

tonyturboman قال:


> ودى النتيجة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههه وياترى هو اكل انهى نوع من الفطور اللى فوق بقة
اكيد مش المصرى:bud:
ميرسى ليك نورتنى


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*فطور الموظف المصرى مغذى شويه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## أنجيلا (8 نوفمبر 2011)

]
*رانيا ايه الكرات الخضرا اللي في الفطور ده :thnk0001::thnk0001:
واحنا مش بنفطر بالقهوة بلا حليب :smil15:
هههههههههه

ميرسي للموضوع*


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>فطور الموظف المصرى مغذى شويه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​</b>


ههههههههههههههه طبعا مليان فلافل بقة
نورتى كوكى


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ]
> *رانيا ايه الكرات الخضرا اللي في الفطور ده :thnk0001::thnk0001:
> واحنا مش بنفطر بالقهوة بلا حليب :smil15:
> هههههههههه
> ...



انتى ناو بتكلمى لية انتى مغريبة؟
هههههههههههههههههههههه
معرفش بقة ياهارتى الصورة بتقول كدة:bud:


----------



## أنجيلا (8 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> انتى ناو بتكلمى لية انتى مغريبة؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> معرفش بقة ياهارتى الصورة بتقول كدة:bud:



*ايون مغربية :bud:
الكرات الخضرا بعتقد تين :mus13:
بس احنا مش بنفطر بالتين والقهوة بدون حليب :fun_lol:
هههههههههههههههههه

موضوع ظريف *


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه بيقة ف خديعة هنا والصورة دى مضروبة
لوووووووووووووووول


----------



## magedrn (8 نوفمبر 2011)

البلدى يؤكل وانا مصرى وبحب البلدى ما انى مش بحب الفول ولا الطعمية لكن المصرى مصرى بردوا


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

وتحيا مصر ياعم
ههههههههههههه
نورت ماجد


----------



## tasoni queena (8 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههه

ايه الفطار المايع ده

مفيش احسن من الفطار المصرى

يقفل من 7 الصبح ل 7 باليل ههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههه ايون
نورتى سكرة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
لا لا الفطار المغربي مزووور
تين يا رانيه
حرام عليكييييي
ميرسي للموضوع الظريييييييييييييف


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*الناس دى بتعرف تاكل كل ده على الصبح كده هههههههههههه*​


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> لا لا الفطار المغربي مزووور
> تين يا رانيه
> حرام عليكييييي
> ميرسي للموضوع الظريييييييييييييف


هههههههههههههههه ونا مالى ياعم الله:gun:
طلما كل المغاربة بيقولو مفيش تين ع فطورهم

يبقة ف تنين بقة
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *الناس دى بتعرف تاكل كل ده على الصبح كده هههههههههههه*​


اها عاتى جداااا
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ونا مالى ياعم الله:gun:
> طلما كل المغاربة بيقولو مفيش تين ع فطورهم
> 
> يبقة ف تنين بقة
> ههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههه مصره يعني 
وانتي مالك ازاي
غيري الفطار يا رانيا هنعمل مظاهره عليكي هنا:act31:


----------



## rania79 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

واهون عليكى طيب؟
خلاص مفيش تين ف برقوق
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ســـيف الاسـلام (11 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع فى غايه الجمال تم التقييييم


----------



## rania79 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ميرسى 
نورت


----------

